# Foxtail



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

To preface from earlier;

Posted 12 March 2016 - 08:49 PM

Just a follow up to last year.....last year I sprayed with 12 oz. of glyphosate on my upland where i had a outbreak of little barley. It killed about 1/2 of it and the other half was stunted so badly it never matured.

This year there is almost none of the little barley germinated....just sprigs here and there. So, it worked really well.... the gly never killed my fescue and really just slowed it slightly as I got about a normal cutting of hay in the area that I sprayed.

12oz. per acre worked very well.....I would not go with 16oz. as I tried 16oz. on another field to try to kill some foxtail and some of the grasses sustained damage.

Regards, Mike

Currently,

So I mentioned earlier last month about how I have been invaded by Barnyard grass and Foxtail in my spring seeding of Orchard grass.....loving to experiment....and not afraid to, I sprayed 1/2 the field last week with 12 oz. per acre of Cornerstone glyphosate. Its been about 4 days. I went down this morning and looked it over and it appears that the only thing dying is some foxtail and crabgrass. But this is NOT conclusive...it's still early. BUT, the foxtail had just began to form seeds when I sprayed and this morning I saw that ALL of the tiny foxtail seeds are falling off the plumes.....prematurely! Interesting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What Height did the orchard grass you planted in Spring get to. That is a very interesting and worthwhile experiment because what I have seen in the past it is if barnyard grass takes hold in the seeding year Orchard Grass is never going to get anywhere


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Orchard grass was mainly leaf and was not a lot of heading out, but was a good yield. The leaf if measured from end to end probably was in the lower twenty inches.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We started a straight Orchard Grass stand and Oates this yearand we cut those two and a half weeks ago because the oats was in soft dough stage and it was good weather to make hay. At that time the Orchard Grass was only about a foot tall and the color was poor a little burnt due to hot dry .weather. Went back to check it tonight and it looks like we might get a little regrowth on the oats but fortunately looks like a real nice stand of Orchard Grass


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Endrow - curious as to how you plant your oats and OG? Do you use that JD drill? Do you mix the seed together or are you using hulled OG through the small seed box and oats in the regular box. My drill only has one big box plus the small seed box (like your JD does). I always plant oats along with any new OG stand and have to make two passes - putting both through the big box. Would like to be able to cut that down to one pass.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Endrow - curious as to how you plant your oats and OG? Do you use that JD drill? Do you mix the seed together or are you using hulled OG through the small seed box and oats in the regular box. My drill only has one big box plus the small seed box (like your JD does). I always plant oats along with any new OG stand and have to make two passes - putting both through the big box. Would like to be able to cut that down to one pass.


Is there a reason you don't you use hulled OG in the small box or mix in the big box with hulls?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Good question we have a small box we put some Orchard Grass in there and then we calculate put enough oats into big box to do the particular field and mix enough Orchard Grass with it to apply 8 pounds of Orchard Grass for the big box and 2 to 3 pounds threw the small box. I always figured that's my Saving Grace if my mixture coming down through the big box isn't quite right here and there what's coming down from the small box will bail me out. If I just had a big box only I would not be afraid to mix the oats and Orchard Grass together and so it that way on our farm we did it that way for at least the past 50 years. I have yet to see a small box which is usually limited by the capacity of those small tubes that had the capability of putting on 12 to 15 pounds of Orchard Grass and drive about 4 or 5 mile an hour like I do.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never tried either of those ways. Seems the choice of hulled OG (or hull-less, whichever is the proper term) varieties around here is limited (maybe I need to look elsewhere). And I've heard mixed results from mixing OG with small grain due to seed settling or not feeding evenly and then you end up with an inconsistent stand. That's why I was curious which method you use when I saw your pics and the two planted together. Seems to me mixing the two together would work ok as long as you mix up the OG on the heavy side.


----------

